# كيفية التخلص من الاملاح والبكتيريا في الاباضافة الكلو



## محمد الطزاء (26 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة, عندي بئر تستخدم في الزراعة فقط وهي مكشوفة للهواء ,على شكل دائرة بقطر 10 متر وارتفاع الماء تقريبا 7 متر(تقريبا 500 طن ماء) ولكن يوجد بها طحالب و ونسبة املاح زايدة اتمنى الحل المناسب للتخلص من الطحالب والاملاح,وارغب باضافة الكلور و كبريتات الالمنيوم لكن اجهل الكميات المناسبة,,, اتمنى من احد الاعضاء الكرام التكرم بمعلومات مفيدة عن المواد الازم اضافتها والكميات المناسبة
,,,تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*​


----------

